# Is the Rut over yet???



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

finally got a bow this season and feel very confident and am going out hunting this weekend. Am I too late is the rut over?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nope. Depending where you are its hard to say what phase you are in though. In the NW part of the state it seems like we may be entering the "lockdown" phase but it could also be the weather. If they are locked down with the does they will be looking agian in a few days.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree. Everything I am seeing leads me to believe we are in "lockdown". Not seeing many doe, seeing lots of young bucks and a few yearlings with no mama around. My buddy harvested a lone doe Wednesday afternoon. I am hoping they break and start cruising again Sunday and Monday. The cold weather moving in should help with daytime deer movement(though the winds this weekend will suck). It was slow, slow, slow yesterday and today.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> I agree. Everything I am seeing leads me to believe we are in "lockdown". Not seeing many doe, seeing lots of young bucks and a few yearlings with no mama around. My buddy harvested a lone doe Wednesday afternoon. I am hoping they break and start cruising again Sunday and Monday. The cold weather moving in should help with daytime deer movement(though the winds this weekend will suck). It was slow, slow, slow yesterday and today.


Same report here. Seen a small basket 8 and two button bucks yesterday and no does. Going back out Sunday. Better get it in boys because after next weekend the deer will be "locked down" literally. Once those guns start going off, it gets tough.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw a nice 10-12 pt Buck crossing rt 82 (Royalton RD) in North Royalton around 9:30 am yesterday. He looked like he was on the trail of some cute doe.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

here in the SE all this past week we have been seeing big bucks in the chasing phase here in the next week they will deffently be locked down on the does and next weekend they wont be moving much with the youth season coming in..


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i seen 2 bucks trailing a doe,watching it from my stand there were about 100yrds from me,, it was kinda odd !! but finally the smaller buck dove into the brush I'd say its on full throttle for them,,,

slutty doe!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Saw three bucks at 50-60 yds., each a few minutes apart from one another, yesterday between 3:30 and 4. One was traveling with a doe. A while later saw several deer running around a hillside playing tag but couldn't discern what they were. While driving around today at 11:30, I saw a huge buck back in a pasture near a woodline. Looked like the proverbial Hartford Stag-very high and very wide! Rut's on this year thru gun season.....!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

on some properties that i hunt i dont think the rut has actually started .........scrapes are just starting to pop up !!! i havent seen many bucks chasing does yet either but on other farms that i hunt they are chasing hard !!


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I havent seen much this year on public land, exept a 10 pointer that walked right under my stand w/his head to the ground couldnt get a shot ,grrrhhh bummer, then I seen a doe moving by her lonesome.That is it. I think this week will be the time to be out


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I was in Morgan County this weekend. Saw a nice 9 pointer, but couldn't get a shot. Saw a half-rack and a seven also. That evening I saw two bucks chasing a Doe, but they were too far off to get a good look at their racks. I just knew they had them.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

what rut? from what I've seen ( or haven't for that matter) the deer where I hunt haven't been moving at all yet..........smaller bucks, yes - larger ones, nope.

I spent sunday in the woods (yesterday) and didn't see squat! I think the weather has them hunkered down for right now.......this week should start pushing them out though.........


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Rut remains strong in SW and Central OH. I've seen many bucks with does while hunting both Sat and Sunday and have also been seeing something every day while driving for work. Every mature buck I have seen has been with a doe - either bedded or in tow.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> what rut? from what I've seen ( or haven't for that matter) the deer where I hunt haven't been moving at all yet..........smaller bucks, yes - larger ones, nope.
> 
> I spent sunday in the woods (yesterday) and didn't see squat! I think the weather has them hunkered down for right now.......this week should start pushing them out though.........


i agree, i hunt just south of circleville, and the rut hasnt really kicked in yet for what i have seen. i have seen groups of does, in twos, threes, and sixes, no bucks in sight. then today i jumped a bedded buck by himself, and seen one running across a field like something had jumped him. so if i seen one bedded by himself he has definately not started to rut yet. and with all the doe sightings and not even a lil guy around, very odd. i got at least 8 different buck pics on trail cam and have only seen one of them.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

let me say rut is on!!! man sunday i seen 6 different bucks and about 15 deer total, it was chaos they were all over, but i was hunting outta new ground blind, bad move they wouldnt get within 40 yards,,


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I think it is about over, the rut has peaked and some activity is still happening around Hancock County, but the Main Thrust is spent. I hope you all have taken your buck as it is going to get tough. But we all know "be in the right place at the right time"


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would guess the reason for seeing a lack of bucks is that they are locked downed with a single doe.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I would guess the reason for seeing a lack of bucks is that they are locked downed with a single doe.



I agree...seems like most people are not seeing many deer...The ones they are seeing are this yrs fawns and 1.5 old deer...Mosta the 2.5 and older bucks and mature does are locked down...Things will pick up again as the bucks run oughta does....Good luck guys.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Still moving pretty good in SW Ohio. Saturday I saw a very good buck following a doe, they hung around for 1 1/2 hours never did get a shot. Then Sunday morning saw 2 small buck trailing a doe, they came by my stand 5 times that morning. Last time was at noon. All from the same tree stand.
I see lot's of buck moving later in the morning, even early afternoon.


----------



## bzlgw1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Today is Nov, 18 in NE Ohio, and i believe that the rut is just starting to kick in. This past week, we found several fresh scrapes but have not seen or heard any real chasing or grunting. I will be out tomorrow morning, and let you know if any new developments take place. But the rut Can't be over yet. (I HOPE)...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think if you are starting to see some renewed scrape activity then it may be an indication that the lockdown is finishing up. Once the bucks need to start searching harder for estrus does then they will start laying working scrapes again. From here on out there should be some breeding going on but just in a much lesser degree than it was the last couple of weeks.


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

I hunt in SW and up until today is has been very slow for me. Small bucks chasing but no big boys. There have been packs of does feeding in the fields like it is October. Finally today saw 2 shooters one of which was cruising alone at 10:30 on a open hillside. Watched him make about 10 rubs along the way. I think this cold snap is doing the trick.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Have been seeing alot of small bucks chasing but no big boys yet past my stand until lastnight in the snow . I saw an absolute monster buck chasing does lastnight about 3:45. Until lastnight I have not seen any big bucks chasing. But was unable to get a shot lastnight, so I decided to go back in the this morning with my decoy. By 7:30 he came by right where I expected him to come from and didnt even pay any attention to my decoy. He was hot on the same doe he on lastnight. I also saw a small buck about 9:30 today chasing does around behind my stand. This cold snowy weather has been great to hunt in the past couple days. But between lastnight and this morning I saw 26 deer out of the same stand .


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

No doubt the cold weather will get the deer more active in a feeding mode. I really don't think it does anything to kick the rut in to action. It will just increase the deer movement. Plus with us starting to move in to the new moon phase there may be an increased daytime movement.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

this morning saw a 6 nose down to the ground... never looked up even after repeated calls to him. my guess is he was looking for love.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Saw 2 different bucks in 2 different places chasing does this morning.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Saw 3 doe last night all by themselves at different times from about 4pm to 5:30pm. They were all in travel (not towrds me LOL). I Left where I parked by 6pm and took the long way home. So many farm fields had deer in them, don't know if they are always there but I was able to see more because of the snow or what. One field had a group of 7 looking at another group of 3. Pulled in the drive to turn around and they started moving away quick, real antsy. Haven't seen any chasing for at least a week.
________
Volvo C70 Picture


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saw a really nice 8 walking some RR tracks near downtown cbus just a few minutes ago. I would say they are still looking.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

They are going to be looking until well in to January. They just will be finding fewer and fewer dates as the year goes along.


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

The rut isnt over in tusc county yet. Just yesterday i saw a big buck hot on a does trail in new philly


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe that it is finishing up around here.

I first saw a buck laying with a doe and later that
day mating with her Nov.2nd (from my picture window)
right across the street from my house.
The next two weeks around here were outstanding
althou the big bucks were in lock down mode for sure.

This past saturday the 22nd I watched as an 8 point 
chased a doe around the same hillside while he was being
chased by a really nice 10 point. It went on for about 15 minutes.

The scrape activity had once again picked up the week of
the 16th to the 22nd leading my to think that they are looking
for the last of the does in heat.

Now that the youth hunt is over and gun season is only one
week away the next few days will be will be it to get that
cruising buck (before he goes back to his hiding spot)


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

seen in with my own eyes when i was in the stand hard chasing on the 22 .. so it aint over i think they just got a little confused with the weather


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't believe the weather had any bearing on the timing of the rut this year or any other year for that matter. It is dependent on the reproductive clocks of the does and the only factor that I have read and believe to have a bearing is the amount of sunlight. As it decreases to a certain level it will trigger the doe's cycle. Being that it is November it is time. Not all deer will come in at the same time and not all will be bred in the first, second, or maybe even the third cycle. Add all of these things together and you will find that there is "rut" activity for 2-3 months long as opposed to only a couple of weeks like some have suggested. Granted a large number of the does will come in around the same time in early November but not all. So come early and many come later.

Every year there seems to be lengthy conversation on here as to whether or not the rut has begun or whether it has ended. I have witnessed and I have read many accounts of guys seeing chasing going on in January. It is not a regular occurrence but not totally uncommon either. Personally I say you can take a calendar and mark it for every year from here on out for early November in to January as breeding time. The weather will affect the deer's activity as far as travel and feeding patterns but not really their breeding. When the biological clock in the doe says it is time then it is time.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> I don't believe the weather had any bearing on the timing of the rut this year or any other year for that matter. It is dependent on the reproductive clocks of the does and the only factor that I have read and believe to have a bearing is the amount of sunlight. As it decreases to a certain level it will trigger the doe's cycle. Being that it is November it is time. Not all deer will come in at the same time and not all will be bred in the first, second, or maybe even the third cycle. Add all of these things together and you will find that there is "rut" activity for 2-3 months long as opposed to only a couple of weeks like some have suggested. Granted a large number of the does will come in around the same time in early November but not all. So come early and many come later.
> 
> Every year there seems to be lengthy conversation on here as to whether or not the rut has begun or whether it has ended. I have witnessed and I have read many accounts of guys seeing chasing going on in January. It is not a regular occurrence but not totally uncommon either. Personally I say you can take a calendar and mark it for every year from here on out for early November in to January as breeding time. The weather will affect the deer's activity as far as travel and feeding patterns but not really their breeding. When the biological clock in the doe says it is time then it is time.



Good post BKR - I've read the same information you have from a couple of different sources.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Saw more rut activity this past weekend than I have seen all year. I am in northeast ohio. Deer running everywhere and even 2 people I know hit deer this weekend with a car. I saw a real nice 10 point about 50 yards away chasing a group of doe. Also saw at different times 3 bucks on the sides of the road at dark in areas where I never see them.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Dad saw a big 10 point chasing a group of 6 Does this morning. They were running across a field from woods to woods. Dad said he would have been an easy ambush with the amount of times they made it across the field. To bad he already got his buck. Why couldn't I have been at his place today. If only it was Wednesday.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I saw a monster non-typical(probably score at least 160) chasing a doe Sunday morning around 8am....was suppose to come up the funnel to me but decided to go straight up this cliff(hard to even walk up) away from me. About 20min later another big 10pt comes by on the same exact trail the first buck/doe took, but in the opposite direction....he must have scented her and was going the wrong way....they were about 60-70 yds away and I was using a bow...of course about 30 min later I hear something else coming toward me and this 4 pt walks right under my stand....walks around for a good 15 minutes and decides he has better things to do....Oh well, Its just an honor to be able to see deer that big, even though you want to cry after they walk out of site...


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was there with sam about 300+yds away with my 10year old son and man where the deer running. Have never seen so many deer and lots of bucks running so crazy. I think my son go spoiled that day.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

unfortunately... my wife won't give me the love i am pursuing. 

2nd rut is soon to be.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was looking out my office window this afternoon. I saw a doe in a weed field and she had a nice buck with her.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I had a nice buck chasing a doe tonight. Doe passed at 30 yards, but the big boy didn't get his size by being dumb. He circled me at 62 yards leaving me with no shot.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Seen a sweet 8 point ,about 140, hanging all over a doe this evening.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Walking through the woods yesterday, I saw at least 3 new rubs and a bunch of scraps that are new. I think I might have a new buddy walking around the woods.


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

evey time I've been out since thelast day of gun they've been chasing does.I shpt this one chasing a doe right to my tree Sunday morning wile fending off another buck


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw a button buck chasing a yearling Doe this morning...the came through no more than 5 yards from my tree. He had his nose to the ground and was grunting.


----------

